
How should you deal with difficult team members? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/deal-difficult-team-members
======
amar-singh
Hi,

Its always very difficult to handle with different team members. But yes, with
proper plan and co-ordination you can handle a team with difficult members.
Team management is a skill which a manager needs to have. To handle a team
first you should first understand their mindset, so that it will be easy for
you to handle them.

